# Looking for a Kung Fu teacher in Marietta, GA



## nomadvagabond (Jun 15, 2010)

I have wanted to start learning Kung Fu for a number of years. I have checked out some local schools but all seem to be very commercialized. Does anyone have any references to good teachers in the Marietta, GA area? I am very serious about learning. Feel free to PM me with any info.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 16, 2010)

Kung Fu is a generic term that was incorrectly used to mean Chinese Martial Arts. In China the term is actually Wushu but we are stuck with Kung Fu which is much the same thing as saying I am looking for a Chinese Martial Arts School

Here is a list a partial list of What falls under the term Kung Fu

Using a bit of web fu and doing a Google search with 'Marietta, GA Martial Arts' I came up with a couple of Wing Chun schools but I am not sure how close they are to Marietta, GA since I am not from there and the last time I was in Georgia was approximately 1964.

Hopefully someone will be by with more info for you

http://www.answers.com/topic/list-of-chinese-martial-arts


----------



## nomadvagabond (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I have searched and i have visited some of the schools that came up. I would actually prefer to find someone who isn't teaching at one of the larger schools. I am most interested in the Shaolin styles as well as Tai Chi. I don't want to limit myself. To me it is more about finding the right mentor. I want someone who will stick with me and be a guide. Someone who is continually looking to better themselves in the art as well.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 17, 2010)

nomadvagabond said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have searched and i have visited some of the schools that came up. I would actually prefer to find someone who isn't teaching at one of the larger schools. I am most interested in the Shaolin styles as well as Tai Chi. I don't want to limit myself. To me it is more about finding the right mentor. I want someone who will stick with me and be a guide. Someone who is continually looking to better themselves in the art as well.



What are you looking for? I teach Choy Li Fut in West Cobb & study Chen Taiji in East Cobb.


----------



## nomadvagabond (Jun 18, 2010)

I ran across this site and it gave me more than enough places to look at.
http://www.atlantamartialarts.com/schools/

I am going to look at this place next week.
http://www.eagleclawatl.com

The Master there teaches Ying Jow Pai and Tai Chi Chuan. I like that combination. 

I am having a hard time deciding between the northern and southern styles. I have watched more of the northern styles in person. I would like an opportunity to watch Choy Li Fut. Where are you located in West Cobb? Would it be possible for me to stop by and watch a session?


----------



## clfsean (Jun 19, 2010)

nomadvagabond said:


> I ran across this site and it gave me more than enough places to look at.
> http://www.atlantamartialarts.com/schools/
> 
> I am going to look at this place next week.
> ...



I need to update/redesign that site in the worst kind of way. 

The Eagle Claw school is a good school. A bit of a drive from Marietta, but good stuff.

You can come by if you'd like. I teach Monday & Wednesday at Ward Rec Center on Dallas Hwy at 645pm.


----------

